# Great tasting bolognese, will satisfy meat lovers by Sarah picture included



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

This is one of the Best spaghettis I have ever ate  

She just came out with this, everyone loves pasta

Great tasting bolognese, will satisfy meat lovers

Bolognese sauce

from: epicurious.com

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil

2 medium onions, chopped

2 cups chopped celery (didn't have any, used carrots)

6 garlic cloves, chopped

1 pound ground veal

1 pound ground pork

4 ounces pancetta or bacon, finely chopped

2 x 14 1/2-ounce cans whole tomatoes in juice

1 3/4 cups chicken stock or one 14 1/2-ounce can (or more)low-salt chicken broth

1/2 cup whole milk

5 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme or 2 1/2 teaspoons dried

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium heat. Add onions, celery and garlic and sauté until vegetables are tender and beginning to brown, about 10 minutes.

Increase heat to high; add veal, pork and pancetta and sauté until meat is brown, breaking up meat with back of fork, about 10 minutes.

Add tomatoes with their juices, 1 3/4 cups stock, milk and thyme.

Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered 1 hour 15 minutes, breaking up tomatoes with back of spoon, adding more stock if mixture is too thick and stirring occasionally.

Season ragù to taste with salt and pepper.

Enjoy


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Someone clarify please.

As I understand it, Ragu forms a range of meat based sauces typically meat sauted with a sofritto followed with a long simmer in tomato sauce. Bolognese is a specific type of ragu that includes milk or cream with the tomato simmering.

But italy has other ragus such as Neopolitan Ragu.

Or so I've read.

Here's an example. Priest-stranglers in Napolitan Meat Sauce


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Phatch
Here in Europe we have bottled sauces that call themselves 'ragu'.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We have that brand too. Bleah.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Its a real recipe 

Not made by a company


----------



## repool (Apr 7, 2007)

*Bolognese sauce* (_ragù alla bolognese_ in Italian, also known by its French name _sauce bolognaise_) is a meat based sauce for pasta originating in Bologna, Italy. Bolognese sauce is sometimes taken to be a tomato sauce but authentic recipes have only a very small amount of tomato, perhaps a couple of tablespoons of tomato paste.
The people of Bologna traditionally serve their famous ragù with freshly made tagliatelle (_tagliatelle alla bolognese_). Less traditionally, the sauce is served with rigatoni or used as the stuffing for lasagne or cannelloni.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you Repool 

Described as a true chef


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So yes, i was right. Ragu is a class of meat sauces of which bolognese is one.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

You cant compare prepared sauces to a true sauce

Please stop bashing me

We are adults here


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I wasn't speaking of jarred prepared sauces. Yes there is a brand called Ragu. But the word Ragu has other non-brand applications which was the focus of this discussion.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Ok then, now I understand


----------

